# Huron river luck?



## lith74 (May 1, 2010)

Has anyone caught anything on the huron? Alot of the river is thawed but I haven't had much luck the last couple times out. 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 because I am not fishing.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

I'll be down there from daybreak until noon with a friend tomorrow. Launching at Flat Rock. Drove through Willow MP today. Water is definitely up but wasn't chocolate milk. I can report back with results tomorrow evening.


----------



## lith74 (May 1, 2010)

Cool deal. Thanks. 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 because I am not fishing.


----------



## Solaba84 (Jan 16, 2013)

Anyone know when the suckers start running? I just need sonething at the end of the line


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

Solaba84 said:


> Anyone know when the suckers start running? I just need sonething at the end of the line


Shouldn't be long


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Fished from day break until noon. Pulled plugs in the morning and then drifted spawn after. No fish. Saw a drift boat pulling plugs, no fish either. Water was high but good color. Im sure a few fish are in the system but as far as the run, give it a tad bit more.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

any walleye's in the system yet? was looking at lake erie link below it looks like the ice has not broken up at the mouth yet? mite be fast and furious how they come in when they come in? any one been out of lake erie metro park fishing eye's on lake erie? don't look like it cause the satellite link below is still showing ice on erie. any ideas on this? 


http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/webdata/cwops/html/modis/modis.php?region=e&page=1


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

We didnt catch any walleye. I did catch one last spring under a float using spawn but they were out of season. I wonder sometimes if they dredged the mouth how much it would improve the steelhead run, or all runs for that matter.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

they do dredge the mouth but not much. they have a small barge with a crane type arm on it and a bucket to dig out the river channel out. we use to own a 21 foot bayliner trophy and launch out of there. problem was it was so shallow we had to be care full launching it out of erie metro park. i am wondering if the mouth is still frozen like they ice fish in the marina? 

by shallow we could not go over 5 mph threw the channel cause it was so shallow we had to wait till we were in deeper water were we could step on it and get moving to the fishing grounds. 

it is breaking up maybe there staying out of there cause it is dark under the ice?? or some thing like it and not moving in yet or some thing like it cause of the ice ?? usually walleye so are steel head if there in just wondering if it is blocked shut? 

i got to take a guy out there and teach him drift fishing/float fishing before the season opens up big time if i get out i will give you guys a report asap on what i find out.. do got to remember were a few week behind cause of the polar vortex stuff we had...


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

My buddy and I were in the driftboat. We ended up landing one, well below the golf course...It was a pretty fresh female about 6 lb's and hooked in an area where the water wasn't ripping as hard. Big problem for us yesterday was all the junk in the water....still a great day to be out though...


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice to know you got into some fish, even if it was just one. We fished from the launch down just past the culvert hole on the golf course. Wish we could have stayed longer. Beautiful when we left.


----------



## Fishermenbonk (Sep 10, 2009)

Nothing yet I been here for over a hour at the park. The water looking good but no fish

Sent from my SM-N900T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

Just got back from Huroc no fish


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

I got all day to work the river tomorrow, there's bound to be a few in there.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

salmonsteel97 said:


> Just got back from Huroc no fish



so you did not see that nasty looking pike cruse by at 2:30 pm and the walleyes and the steel flash us at about 3:30 pm. i think they got lock jaw cause the weather change over night it was colder today then yesterday. the only reason i went down there is it said a fore cast of a high of 50*F and it felt more like 36*F lol's. sun did not peck it head out till about 3:30 today. any ways i was showing one of my buddies the ropes down there he never float fished before or tried swinging flies had to show him the set ups. before every one starts showing up and it is a mad house lol's. and jumping him it to it that way. water was gin clear to. any ways i was at the park from about 12 noon till 3:30 maybe 4 when we took off you should have stopped by and said hi ...we were right next to you lol's i was sitting on the park bench wile one of you tried drifting the rapids below the coffer little to fast of a current for float fishing be low i find lol's.. any ways we grab your guys spot after you left and tried to stay warm. any ways will stop by and say hi next time i see you out there lol's ... 


any ways best of luck...


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

swaprat said:


> so you did not see that nasty looking pike cruse by at 2:30 pm and the walleyes and the steel flash us at about 3:30 pm. i think they got lock jaw cause the weather change over night it was colder today then yesterday. the only reason i went down there is it said a fore cast of a high of 50*F and it felt more like 36*F lol's. sun did not peck it head out till about 3:30 today. any ways i was showing one of my buddies the ropes down there he never float fished before or tried swinging flies had to show him the set ups. before every one starts showing up and it is a mad house lol's. and jumping him it to it that way. water was gin clear to. any ways i was at the park from about 12 noon till 3:30 maybe 4 when we took off you should have stopped by and said hi ...we were right next to you lol's i was sitting on the park bench wile one of you tried drifting the rapids below the coffer little to fast of a current for float fishing be low i find lol's.. any ways we grab your guys spot after you left and tried to stay warm. any ways will stop by and say hi next time i see you out there lol's ...
> 
> 
> any ways best of luck...


Haha. I was floating a little bit in the tail out of the rapids because I saw something come up but just wanted to try something out. Didn't know that was you I will stop and say hello if I see you again.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

salmonsteel97 said:


> Haha. I was floating a little bit in the tail out of the rapids because I saw something come up but just wanted to try something out. Didn't know that was you I will stop and say hello if I see you again.



ya i hear ya must have seen the same thing in the tail out! i try to let you know the next time i am out just spur of the moment the guy i was helping never fished a river this way before. and it was his day off. i did not want to throw him to the wolfs during peak season lol's. as he's just getting his feet wet..this way he can do some learning and experimenting to figure them out with out people yell at him like in a crowd etc... etc....


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

swaprat said:


> ya i hear ya must have seen the same thing in the tail out! i try to let you know the next time i am out just spur of the moment the guy i was helping never fished a river this way before. and it was his day off. i did not want to throw him to the wolfs during peak season lol's. as he's just getting his feet wet..this way he can do some learning and experimenting to figure them out with out people yell at him like in a crowd etc... etc....


Yeah I hear you I was new once at the bouncing thing and it was peak season haha. I hardly fish the coffer ever. that was the first time in two years I threw a line in the rapids.


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

Hit Labo, golf course, and all of Huroc. No luck, water was pretty stained and very high. Things should turn on pretty soon.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Fishermenbonk said:


> Nothing yet I been here for over a hour at the park. The water looking good but no fish
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Did you expect to catch one in the first 30 minutes? :lol:Its the Huron, not the Manistee, lol


----------

